# Fat Friendly Doctors in the Bay Area?



## Captain_Sanders (Oct 11, 2008)

I recently began dating a SSBBW of extreme size, and she has not been to the doctor in many years because for one, she can't fit comfortably into any car, and secondly last time she saw a doctor he made her feel like, 'your too fat to be alive go away and die somewhere' (of course he didn't say that, I'm saying that's how he made her feel). Anyway, the past week she has had dizzy spells, lack of energy, difficulty breathing, and a lot of gas. I want her to see a doctor, but she is scared to go because she does not want to be mistreated because of her size. Sooooo... are there any fat-friendly doctors in the bay area? She lives in Pinole, which is close to Vallejo, Oakland, and Berkely. We need a doctor who accepts Medi-Cal and is experienced in dealing with SSBBW of 650lbs and up. I hope that someone out there can help, I dunno where else to go. Thank you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2008)

This makes me sad. And angry. 

. . .

It will be extremely difficult to find anyone experienced in dealing with people 650 pounds and over - but don't let that keep you from seeing any particular physician. The symptoms you describe can signal extremely serious conditions, and should be investigated ASAP.

I do not have first-hand information, but a google search turned up this list of California doctors, with some personal accounts about each. It's circa 2005, but might be a good place to start. Also, there is this list - it's been circulating for years and is widely referenced in this community. I don't know how accurate it is, but it could give you more resources.


----------



## Risible (Oct 12, 2008)

I think this is the same list that Samantha linked to above. It's also stickied at the top of this forum. There are some San Francisco providers referenced.

Good luck.


----------



## Aleena (Oct 31, 2008)

Captain Sanders, by fat friendly, do you mean a doctor who *won't* suggest that she lose weight? Because I don't know where you're going to find a doctor like that.


----------



## Albert N Mouse (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi! First post here for me ^_^ hope my advice helps.

I agree with the poster above, it is very hard to find a doctor who isn't going to suggest losing weight. The symptoms you are describing could be anything from diabetes to heart trouble, and they both come part and parcel with a high body fat percentage. You have a choice, one which we all gotta make - do I accept the shortened lifespan and general ill health that comes with having a high BF%? I know the answer for me - I wouldn't change a thing!  A positive attitude is your best helper!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 31, 2008)

What about calling your local hospital and see if they have suggestions? They usually have networks with doctors in the area.


----------

